# Penguin LGDs



## BrownSheep (Feb 8, 2015)

Some creative thinking out in Australia!
http://www.treehugger.com/natural-s...otect-endangered-penguins-foxes-autralia.html


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 8, 2015)

They are apparently up to two hundred breeding pairs now. They did have a bit of an issue initially with the dogs scaring the chicks to death when they would try to heard them back to their nests.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 9, 2015)

Very cool


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 9, 2015)

That says a lot about the LGDs.  There is some serious inbreeding on that island though.


----------

